# what bulb?



## 0949er (Jul 16, 2010)

Hey guys. I have a tank with a few plants in it.I have the standard "purpleish" hue florescent light. Its a 30 gallon tank (30 inches wide). Any suggestions on a bulb I can buy that will possible light the tank better, or be better for the plants? Thank you for your time. If you could possibly show me a link on where to buy one online that would be great too  (ex. Amazon.com: Marine & Reef Aquarium Light Bulb 50/50, 18": Home Improvement is that a good one? )


----------



## Atom Plant (Nov 16, 2008)

I have been having good luck with Coralife Colormax 6700k and Coralife Trichromatic Daylight bulbs. You should be able to find them at Big Al's, That Fish Place and Drs Foster and Smith online. Hope this helps.


----------



## NursePlaty (Feb 5, 2010)

*6500k-10,000K color bulbs. 6500K's are sold at Lowes, 6700K-10,000K's are sold at certain fish stores. The amount of watts depends on your tank. 1-2wpg for Low-Light, 2-3wpg for moderate, 3+ for high.*


----------



## 0949er (Jul 16, 2010)

if you dont mind me asking do you guys use these lights in the stock housing? Will I be able to use the fixture that came with my tank, or am I going to need a new fixture all together?


----------

